# Dilution confusion



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Got a product the instructions say 1:6 in the snow foam bottle thats straight forward
So we know pressure washer adds water and air 
This is the bit i dont get it says final dilution 1:60 
I take it thats when foaming the car 
How do we calculate that?
If i put 1 litre of water in my MTM foam gun it sprays 25 litres total in bucket to empty the foam gun


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

What is the product Bron? If applying by foam cannon, these products are likely not to be so finicky with concentration but obviously you don't want to be using more product that you need.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

if you, like most of us, set the foam canon to max suds, you can omit the math and just use that’s on the bottle. at least, that was the consensus i’ve came across and it’s working good for me.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> What is the product Bron? If applying by foam cannon, these products are likely not to be so finicky with concentration but obviously you don't want to be using more product that you need.


Labcosmetica Purifica there must be away to calculate it


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Their website says, for cannon use that's a final dilution of 1 to 80, not 1 to 60. So, let's use that. If you can get 25 litres total from you cannon (that sounds high to me but let's use it anyway), that's 1 litre in the cannon and 24 from the tap. So 1:24.
If you want 1:80, you need to divide 80 by 24 which equals 3.33. So fill your cannon bottle at a ratio of 1:3.3, so 1 part product to 3.3 parts water and you won't be far off. :thumb:


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Their website says, for cannon use that's a final dilution of 1 to 80, not 1 to 60. So, let's use that. If you can get 25 litres total from you cannon (that sounds high to me but let's use it anyway), that's 1 litre in the cannon and 24 from the tap. So 1:24.
> If you want 1:80, you need to divide 80 by 24 which equals 3.33. So fill your cannon bottle at a ratio of 1:3.3, so 1 part product to 3.3 parts water and you won't be far off. :thumb:


Your right mate it says that on the label but if you watch their videos they keep changing dilutions 
Good products but expensive


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

You must have a hell of a water pressure to get 25 litres. I would think most people would be somewhere between 15-20 litres which would be nearer that 1:6 cannon figure. It's surely not that critical though. You can always tweak it to be more economical.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I disagree.
1:60 is 1.64% (1 part product in 61 parts total)
So if you were to deliver the full 25l, you need 1.64% of of that 25l total to be product - 410ml.
To get the full 25l, there needs to be a litre in the bottle.
So 410ml + 590ml water in the bottle delivers the stated final ratio.

1:80 is 1.23% and 307.5ml product and 692.5ml water in the lance.

Obvs applies to your lance only and current settings
Happy to be corrected.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Standard tap pressure had to have it checked as i was unlucky and kept having issues with domestic Nilfisk machines
was gonna buy a Kranzle got a great deal on a Nilfisk P180 and already had the accessories
Seems to be totally different from there cheaper offerings
Physically its really heavy to lift to me a good sign 
adjustable pressure is useful if you turn pressure down you actually get closer to 25 litres at full pressure reduces to about 22 litres 
Both figures with a white 40 degree nozzle checked it twice


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I think you're right Joey, if I am working out 80/24 to give 3.3, I would want to be dividing the 1 litre in the bottle by 3.3 so basically 0.3 litres product. This is what happens when you do Friday night sums.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, ratios do my nut in, my first career was as an analytical chemist so I default everything to %. But tbf 1 in 3.33 would have been near as dammit, 1 to 3.33 not quite.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Use a pump sprayer.  

Personally i find it almost a waste to use these strong cleaning products in a foam lance. I use my lance for foam. If i want extra cleaning i will use my pump sprayer with carpro's lift and/or multix.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

very good point basically they said use bottle/sprayer to do body lower areas then put rest in you foam gun 
Maybe it justs to get a longer dwell time i suppose could use a Marolex spray foamer gives your arm a work out as well


----------

